# usa - visa, criminal record, emigration,



## weegaz23 (Jun 24, 2012)

hi im looking to get some help on moving to the usa.. i currently live in the uk and myself, my wife and 2 children are looking to start a new life in florida. 

i was convicted 10 years ago for driving while under the influence of alchol. i lost my licence for 14 months and was given a £230 fine. i have no other convictions.

i am currently a truck driver with 10 years experience in the UK and would be looking to continue that job in the USA. i have been told that my conviction may affect my move to the US.

i have been told many different answers to my question and the us embussy help desk werent very helpfull. what i am looking to find out from someone who knows or has experienced a simalur situation is ----

1. will my conviction affect my visa application?

2. will my conviction affect my chance of a job?

3. i wouldnt be able to find a job before i move, i would be looking to find a job once i am over there. this would be the same for my wife. is this going to affect our chances of moving to the US?

4. and also could any one suggest the best possible solutions to my situation.

Any help would be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Before we go into your conviction and getting a job ... With what visa do you and your family plan to move to the US?


----------



## weegaz23 (Jun 24, 2012)

Im not completly sure as a b1 visa is for business and a b2 visa is for holiday ma
kers. i would be moving to the us without a job but as soon as i get there i would be looking for work so im a bit confused with which one to go for.


----------



## weegaz23 (Jun 24, 2012)

twostep said:


> Before we go into your conviction and getting a job ... With what visa do you and your family plan to move to the US?


Im not sure as a b1 is for business and a b2 is for holiday makers so im a bit confused with which one i need. i would be coming without a job and looking for one when i got there. i would also have sufficent funds to support my family for a year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, there isn't a long-term visa for job-hunting. You need to find a job first and then let your employer-to-be sponsor your visa application. But when you apply for the work visa, you need to be resident outside the US because that's where you have to make your visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

weegaz23 said:


> Im not sure as a b1 is for business and a b2 is for holiday makers so im a bit confused with which one i need. i would be coming without a job and looking for one when i got there. i would also have sufficent funds to support my family for a year.


unfortunately your fiscal flexibilty is of no consequence. read up on b1 on travel.state.gov which is an official site. it does not allow you to legally work in the us. use the search function. there is a poster who turned us trucker but without the responsibility of kids and family if i remember correctly. do not forget - your uk trucker license and years of good standing do not apply.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

unfortunately with your current occupation you have no chance off obtaining 
a work visa in the USA... The minimum requirement is a degree


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> unfortunately with your current occupation you have no chance off obtaining
> a work visa in the USA... The minimum requirement is a degree


That is not correct; specialty occupations can replace 3 years hands-on per one year education. Some posters here did go that route and one came back to report about his experience as trucker. OP needs to do a lot more homework to learn about visa structures, life in the US and issues the family may encounter.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> That is not correct; specialty occupations can replace 3 years hands-on per one year education. Some posters here did go that route and one came back to report about his experience as trucker. OP needs to do a lot more homework to learn about visa structures, life in the US and issues the family may encounter.


A truck driver is not a speciality occupation by any stretch of the imagination

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, biotechnology, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum

Dont take my word... a base minimum search....it will be obvious


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> A truck driver is not a speciality occupation by any stretch of the imagination
> 
> The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, biotechnology, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum
> 
> Dont take my word... a base minimum search....it will be obvious


US immigration has its quirks - tell bj928 that he is not successfully driving a truck in the US.
A Bacherlor is not required; the equivalent can be hands on in a specific field.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

> Who can apply for truck driving jobs in the United States?
> 
> First of all to work in the U.S. you will need a visa and the best option for this is the H-2B visa category, which allows for temporary or seasonal work. This visa category requires first of all that you have an employer who has offered you a job, and this employer must provide the following:
> •verification that the job is for a limited period (under 12 months)
> ...


Drivers.com: Truck driving jobs in the United States


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Drivers.com: Truck driving jobs in the United States


seasonal work is not what the OP wants ..he can be a chalet maid for a temp visa


----------



## weegaz23 (Jun 24, 2012)

thanks very much.. very helpful


----------

